# Headset Kaufempfehlung



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2017)

Da es (wie immer) erstens anders kommt und zweitens als man denkt brauche ich erst ein neues Headset für meinen PC (vor dem Kauf der Soundkarte, da das alte gestern defekt gegangen ist).

Meine Wunsch-Preisklasse ist definitiv nicht in der Billiglinie angesiedelt. Es soll was qualitativ gutes und wirklich langlebiges sein. Wenn es wirklich gut ist, gebe ich auch 300-400 EUR aus. Meine Schmerzgrenze für ein solides Teil wären aber 500 EUR. Knapp über 1000 EUR für Bose ist mir dann doch zu heftig.

Ein separates Mic würde mich platzmäßig eher stören. Daher kommt Kopfhörer+Mic als Einzelkomponenten nicht in Frage.

Von Wireless-Systemen bin ich kein wirklicher Freund. Es sollte ein relativ langes Kabel haben und auch bequem sitzen. Sourroundfunktion (5.1 oder 7.1) wäre fürs Gaming nett, es ist aber auch kein KO-Kriterium wenn es fehlt aber der Rest paßt.

Hatte eventuell das Teufel Cage im Blick. Hat das schon einmal jemand getestet? Erfahrungen? Kenne nur diverse Reviews und die sind bis auf eine Ausnahme (Verriß) durchweg gut-sehr gut bis hin zur Referenzempfehlung. Was die Wahl auch nicht leichter macht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Dezember 2017)

Ähm..okay. Also Abseits vom Gaming war ich durchaus schon des öfteren in professionelleren Tonstudios zwecks Aufnahme von CD`s. Selbst wenn die Anforderungen sich etwas unterscheiden, hängen dort gerne mal Kopfhörer die "nur" 300 Euro kosten. Wenn selbst Stars und damit meine ich nicht Justin Biber damit zufrieden sind, solltest du da mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Falls du natürlich einfach Kohle loswerden willst aus reiner "Liebhaberei" - dann nimm die BOSE


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Dezember 2017)

Bei Deinen Preis- und Qualitätsvorstellungen? 

Beyerdynamic, davon das MMX 300.

Deutsches Unternehmen, zu 100% in Familienbesitz, qualitativ hochwertig. 

https://www.beyerdynamic.de/kopfhorer-headsets.html


----------



## Wubaron (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab das Razer Kraken 7.1 Headset. Bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ähm..okay. Also Abseits vom Gaming war ich durchaus schon des öfteren in professionelleren Tonstudios zwecks Aufnahme von CD`s. Selbst wenn die Anforderungen sich etwas unterscheiden, hängen dort gerne mal Kopfhörer die "nur" 300 Euro kosten. Wenn selbst Stars und damit meine ich nicht Justin Biber damit zufrieden sind, solltest du da mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Falls du natürlich einfach Kohle loswerden willst aus reiner "Liebhaberei" - dann nimm die BOSE



Bose eben gerade nicht. Das Headset von Bose kostet mehr als 100% Aufpreis zu meinem 500 EUR-Limit.

Ich hab es mittlerweile nur satt, aller 2 Jahre in schöner Regelmäßigkeit ein neues HS zu kaufen, weil die Teile bislang (Kaufpreise waren bislang im Bereich von von 30-70 EUR) Hersteller Logitech diverse Modelle und Roccat Kulo 7.1 regelmäßig aller 1,5 bis 2 Jahre defekt gingen. Und die Tonqualität der bisherigen Sets war bislang auch nicht wirklich berauschend. 

Dazu teils sehr kurze Kabel, einige Headsets hatten für (meinen imho normal mittelgroßen) Kopf auch eine ziemlich schlechte Paßform (waren zu klein).

Daher jetzt mein Entschluß das Budget für den Kauf deutlich zu erhöhen um die Chance auf etwas ordentliches zu erhöhen. Daher mein gestecktes Limit 500 EUR. Aber 1000 - 1200 EUR für ein Bose-Set sind mir definitiv viel zu fett. Indiskutabel.

Wenn es natürlich für z.B. 150 EUR oder für 200-300 EUR was wirklich gutes gibt bin ich auch nicht böse. [emoji6]

Beyerdynamic hatte ich neben dem Teufel Cage auch mit im Visier. Die Tests dazu waren bezüglich der Verteilung der Wertungen ähnlich wie bei Teufel. Zwischen (Sehr)Gut bis Referenz und auf der anderen Seite bei ein bis zwei Tests ein Totalverriß. Halt nur bei anderen Testern. 

Das ist es ja was einen irritiert. Einige sagen Referenzheadset und wenige andere fast wörtlich überteuerter Schrott. Komplett diametral.

Im Mediamarkt gibt es beide Fabrikate wohl nicht (wegen vor Ort ausprobieren) ? Hab die zumindestens Online nicht gefunden.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Beyerdynamic hatte ich neben dem Teufel Cage auch mit im Visier. Die Tests dazu waren bezüglich der Verteilung der Wertungen ähnlich wie bei Teufel. Zwischen (Sehr)Gut bis Referenz und auf der anderen Seite bei ein bis zwei Tests ein Totalverriß. Halt nur bei anderen Testern.



Wenn ein Produkt überwiegend sehr gute bis exzellente Bewertungen erhalten hat, sollte man solchen "Ausreißern" keine Beachtung schenken. Entweder, die Leute, die sich dort beschweren, hatten einfach extrem viel Pech, ODER - und das ist heute leider traurige Realität - es handelt sich um (Profi-)Trolle, die ein gutes Produkt absichtlich schlecht machen. Angeblich, weil gefakte Positivbewertungen weitaus weniger Eindruck hinterlassen, als gefakte Negativbewertungen, ergo also lieber die Konkurrenz schlecht machen, als den eigenen Kram in den Himmel loben. 

Ich selbst gebe auf solche "Produktbewertungen" mittlerweile herzlich wenig. Ich orientiere mich in erster Linie anhand der Aussagen von Fachleuten, Reviews in entsprechenden Zeitschriften bspw., wobei die auch nur als erste Orientierung dienen. Die letztliche Kaufentscheidung treffe ich entweder aufgrund von Empfehlungen von Personen, denen ich diesbezüglich vertraue, oder aber, weil ich selbst testen konnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2017)

Hab selber ein Beyerdynamic MX 300 (gewonnen bei nem PCG-Gewinnspiel). Ist schon ein feines Ding und seinen normalen Preis von gut 300 Euronen wert, nutze es vorwiegend fürs Film-/Serien-Anschauen am späten Abend (aus Rücksicht auf Kind und Gattin).

Zum Spielen kommt wiederum mein altes Sennheiser HD 435 zum Einsatz. Hat fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber es funktioniert immer noch tadellos, dabei hat es seinerzeit "nur" um die 70 gekostet. Nehme damit immer noch Vorlieb weil es einen wärmeren Klang als das Beyerdynamic hat, welches widerum in der neutralen Detail- und Bass-Wiedergabe punktet.

Ich denke man kann sowohl im Einsteiger- als auch oberen Preissegment gute Kopfhörer finden, doch am Probehören kommt man am Ende nicht vorbei, Preise sagen letztendlich nichts über die Audioqualität aus, soweit ich die Erfahrung gemacht hab. Und ich hatte - Dank Amazon Vine-Testprodukt-Mitgliedschaft - schon das eine oder andere Headset als Testobjekt. Von Logitech oder SteelSeries beispielsweise würde ich die Finger lassen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn ein Produkt überwiegend sehr gute bis exzellente Bewertungen erhalten hat, sollte man solchen "Ausreißern" keine Beachtung schenken. Entweder, die Leute, die sich dort beschweren, hatten einfach extrem viel Pech, ODER - und das ist heute leider traurige Realität - es handelt sich um (Profi-)Trolle, die ein gutes Produkt absichtlich schlecht machen. Angeblich, weil gefakte Positivbewertungen weitaus weniger Eindruck hinterlassen, als gefakte Negativbewertungen, ergo also lieber die Konkurrenz schlecht machen, als den eigenen Kram in den Himmel loben.
> 
> Ich selbst gebe auf solche "Produktbewertungen" mittlerweile herzlich wenig. Ich orientiere mich in erster Linie anhand der Aussagen von Fachleuten, Reviews in entsprechenden Zeitschriften bspw., wobei die auch nur als erste Orientierung dienen. Die letztliche Kaufentscheidung treffe ich entweder aufgrund von Empfehlungen von Personen, denen ich diesbezüglich vertraue, oder aber, weil ich selbst testen konnte.



Ich meinte nicht Kundenbewertungen sondern Tests durch Fachmedien.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2017)

Bei dem Geld was du investieren möchtest gibt es zum Beyerdynamic MMX 300 kaum eine wirkliche Alternative. Seit Jahren das Beste was es in Sachen Headset gibt, und jetzt mit V.2 haben sie sogar eine Lautstärkeregelung mit angebracht.
Auch in Sachen Haltbarkeit gibt es da keine Wiedersprüche, das Teil ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut(kein Wunder auch da es aus der Profi Ecke /Luftfahrt kommt). Auch der Tragekomfort ist Top. Also Stundenlanges tragen, null Problemo, was ja auch wichtig ist.
Leider kann man es kaum antesten, also bei Media Markt & Co. weil die eben leider meist nur die überteuerten Bunti Headsets da rumliegen haben. Aber, in der reinen Kopfhörer Abteilung findet man manchmal das Beyerdynamic DT 770Pro, da könntest du dann mal Probehören, denn genau der Treiber steckt im MMX 300 V.2 drin.
Auf PCGames Hardware gibt es auch noch einen Test. KLICK


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei dem Geld was du investieren möchtest gibt es zum Beyerdynamic MMX 300 kaum eine wirkliche Alternative. Seit Jahren das Beste was es in Sachen Headset gibt, und j*etzt mit V.2 haben sie sogar eine Lautstärkeregelung mit angebracht*.


Ach, tatsächlich??? 

Genau das habe ich an meinem Exemplar vermisst... Hmm... Dann müsste ich meine erste Generation eigentlich verkaufen und mir die Neuere anschaffen.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, tatsächlich???
> 
> Genau das habe ich an meinem Exemplar vermisst... Hmm... Dann müsste ich meine erste Generation eigentlich verkaufen und mir die Neuere anschaffen.



Jup.
Schau hier, ein wenig runterscrollen, rechts steht es dann unter Maximale Kontrolle. Und ein Pic weiter unten kannst du sehr gut den Schalter am Kabel sehen.

Für@Michael, falls du dich dafür entscheidest, habe noch vergessen das du bei der Bestellung auf die OHM Zahl(Der Wiederstand) achten solltest. Das Teil gibt es nämlich in 32 OHM und 600 OHM. Für PC als Gamer wählt man die 32 OHM Variante.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht Kundenbewertungen sondern Tests durch Fachmedien.


 Kopfhörer sind oftmals auch sehr Geschmackssache, und je nach Testmagazin liegt die Latte zudem EXTREM hoch. Früher zB gab es die Stereoplay - wenn du nach DEREN Einstufung einen "guten" Verstärker haben wolltest, warst du 20.000 DM los... selbst der beste Verstärker für "nur" 1000DM war bei denen "Unterklasse"...  das muss man da eben auch beachten.

Zudem muss man bei Headsets dann auch schauen, was genau bemängelt wurde. zB könnte es sein, dass ein Tester vom Mic eines 300€-Modelles verlangt, dass es eine Qualität wie ein Gesangsmic bietet, das separat 100€ kostet. Hat es dann "nur" eine ordentliche Headset-Kommunikations-Qualität, dann ist es halt für so einen Tester direkt durchgefallen, reicht aber 95% der Spieler aus.


Wegen der Impendanz (Ohm), die Batze ansprach: bei einer geringeren Impendanz ist es Hardwareseitig leichter umsetzbar, dass die Kopfhörer auch laut spielen können. Eine hohe Impendanz wiederum KANN einen etwas besseren Klang liefern - natürlich immer bezogen auf ein ansonsten gleiches Modell. Dann sollte man aber ne Soundkarte mit integriertem Kopfhörerverstärker haben, oder sowieso ein externes Audiointerface mit KH-Verstärker oder einen KH-Verstärker für USB. Im "Profibereich" nutzt man meist welche mit hoher Impendanz, da man da immer genug Verstärkerenheiten hat.


----------



## Zybba (23. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein separates Mic würde mich platzmäßig eher stören. Daher kommt Kopfhörer+Mic als Einzelkomponenten nicht in Frage.


Falls du ansonsten lieber zu Kopfhörern greifen würdest, kann ich das Mikro empfehlen:
https://www.amazon.de/BoomPro-Mikrofon-Computerspiele-Internettelefonie-Schwarz/dp/B00BJ17WKK

Es ist aber zu beachten, dass es bei herstellerspezifischen Klinkenanschlüssen teilweise nicht nutzbar ist.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kopfhörer sind oftmals auch sehr Geschmackssache, und je nach Testmagazin liegt die Latte zudem EXTREM hoch. Früher zB gab es die Stereoplay - wenn du nach DEREN Einstufung einen "guten" Verstärker haben wolltest, warst du 20.000 DM los... selbst der beste Verstärker für "nur" 1000DM war bei denen "Unterklasse"...  das muss man da eben auch beachten.
> 
> Zudem muss man bei Headsets dann auch schauen, was genau bemängelt wurde. zB könnte es sein, dass ein Tester vom Mic eines 300€-Modelles verlangt, dass es eine Qualität wie ein Gesangsmic bietet, das separat 100€ kostet. Hat es dann "nur" eine ordentliche Headset-Kommunikations-Qualität, dann ist es halt für so einen Tester direkt durchgefallen, reicht aber 95% der Spieler aus.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Preisunterschiede der Geräte so hoch gewesen wären. Die Headsetpreise lagen aber zwischen 200 - 400 EUR. Demzufolge war Teufel das teuerste darunter.  Aber trotzdem hast Du sicher Recht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn die Preisunterschiede der Geräte so hoch gewesen wären. Die Headsetpreise lagen aber zwischen 200 - 400 EUR. Demzufolge war Teufel das teuerste darunter.  Aber trotzdem hast Du sicher Recht.


 ich kenn die Tests ja nicht, kann ja durchaus sein, dass das Modell irgendeine Macke hat oder für den Preis keinen guten Sound bietet. Es kann aber eben auch sein, dass die Note wegen einer Sache so schlecht ist, die für Dich wiederum eigentlich egal ist, oder Geschmackssache, oder - was auch passieren kann - ein defektes Test-Modell. Wenn da ein kleines Kabel nicht 100% korrekt sitzt, geht zB der Bass stark flöten.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2017)

Naja mal sehen. Werde mir wohl mal das Beyerdynamic anschauen. Nur eben schade, daß man dies nicht "probehören" kann. Der Mediamarkt führt das ja leider nicht. Medimax, Hardwarecamp24.de auch nicht. Mehr Computer-/Hardwareshops bei uns in der Nähe gibt es nicht. Schade. Bleibt nur, das Headset online zu bestellen und zu hoffen.


----------



## staplerfahrer (24. Dezember 2017)

Du kannst es ja bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken. Bin mal gespannt auf Dein Erfahrungsbericht, exklusiv auf PCG


----------

